# Odd leg caliper?



## BRIAN (Aug 18, 2013)

Yesterday I blew my toy money on a chepo 9 Euro digi caliper, with the intention of making it into a odd leg caliper. its been in the shop now for 24 hrs and i still cant make up my mind do I crop the inner or outer anvil ?? 
Brian.


----------



## awander (Aug 18, 2013)

Id cut the static Jaw. I think it will be easier to use that way for scribing.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Aug 18, 2013)

I had no clue what one was until I did a search.  Here's what I found.

http://www.model-engineer.co.uk/forums/postings.asp?th=31098


----------



## BRIAN (Aug 19, 2013)

I am thinking that cutting the static anvil will be best.in the lathe it makes marking towards the chuck from a sholder posible, if the moving jaw is cut the scale gets in the way and hits the chuck.
 It all seems so simple at first.thanks for your comments so far   Brian.


----------



## TOOLNUT (Aug 19, 2013)

BRIAN said:


> I am thinking that cutting the static anvil will be best.in the lathe it makes marking towards the chuck from a sholder posible, if the moving jaw is cut the scale gets in the way and hits the chuck.
> It all seems so simple at first.thanks for your comments so far   Brian.




I see advantages both ways so...
I say,  If they are really "cheap", and you can afford two, make up two , one each way, because you just can't have too many tools.
Jerry


----------



## DMS (Aug 19, 2013)

I turned one of these cheap calipers into a height gauge a couple years ago. I would recommend soldering a small piece of carbide onto the "marking" jaw. The stainless the jaws is made up of is pretty hard, but it won't stand up to repeated use. On my marking, I removed enough of the jaw to allow for a small clamp that held the scribe point.


----------

